
Forward Motion (follow-up to “Mozilla is giving up on their IRC server”) - anotherevan
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2019/09/06/forward-motion/
======
anotherevan
Followup to "Mozilla is giving up on their IRC server"

[http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2019/04/26/synchronous-
text/](http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2019/04/26/synchronous-text/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19763276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19763276)

